

TI Graphing Calculator: Profit Margins - dataminer
http://www.meta-calculator.com/blog/ti-graphing-calculator-profit-margins/

======
aurelian
"At the same time, there is no financial pressure to lower the prices of its
unchanged and rather low-tech graphing calculators since consumers are happy
to keep buying them."

Consumers are required to keep buying them.

------
joezydeco
_" For those reasons it seems that TI has little incentive to alter the basic
design and functionality of its popular graphing calculator products"_

How about looking at it from the teacher's POV? If they created an entire
classroom lesson plan (including handouts and worksheets) that expect the
calculator to function a certain way and then TI changes the interface, what
would teachers do?

What would _you_ do? Rework all of your materials, or go find another
calculator that mimics the old interface?

------
zwieback
TI-83/84 are good calculators - even here at HP you see a lot of them although
the enlightened insist on RPN.

I think a large part of the success is that high-schools pretty much insist on
a TI calculator. I bought my daughter's 84 on craigslist from a college
freshman - I thought $120 for a new one was a bit steep.

------
mcphage
Did this article provide any new or useful information? Did I miss it
somewhere?

